# laid back seat post from home depot



## spoker (Oct 28, 2019)

need a laidback seat post?no problem


----------



## Allrounderco (Oct 28, 2019)

Hilarious! I presume that’s not your bike @spoker , but if you know anything about it, I’d love to hear. I have a ‘99 or 2000 Mercury cruiser. It’s a quality bike (claims to be US made) but I can’t find any info on the newer Mercury brand.


----------



## spoker (Oct 28, 2019)

do a search for bikes for $175 on mpls craigs list


----------



## KingSized HD (Oct 28, 2019)

That's inventive but no, I would NOT trust that setup with significant weight. Thanks for posting it.


----------



## spoker (Oct 28, 2019)

not mine


----------



## dweenk (Oct 30, 2019)

I don't want to know what happens when one of the threaded sections snaps.


----------



## bricycle (Oct 30, 2019)

Custom Cruiser Bike
					

This is a Mercury Strato Flite that was manufactured I believe in the late 90’s. It’s in very good condition. The frame is made with bigger modern tubing and the rims are aluminum. Tires I believe...



					minneapolis.craigslist.org


----------

